# Telling a teen about divorce



## mr_confused (Oct 14, 2011)

My wife and I are navigating through this process relatively well, albeit difficult.

We now need to tell my teen daughter.

I'd really appreciate any advice - what to do and not do. I have read a lot of articles and talk to my therapist -but they are no substitute for real world experiences.

What went well? What did not? Tips? Things to avoid? How did you tell them? What was their initial reaction?

Sorry for so many questions, but this is the toughest part so far. Everything else was easier due to the state of our marriage. I just want to handle this the best way possible.

Thanks you.


----------

